

25 Things I Hate About Google - quellhorst
http://blog.searchenginewatch.com/060313-161500

======
esonica
There are some valid points in this article, but the overtones of someone
whinging about a free product "grinds my gears"

At some point did we come to expect perfection from a company that largely
offers unprecedented services for free?

Take twitter as an example, its new and full of problems, no where near
perfect. Yet all their issues are blindly written off as teething issues, even
though we pay the same amount to use it as google.

Personally, I applaud googles efforts. There is a reason the tech savvy choose
their products over others, because they are the best of the bunch, especially
in the free arena.

